# McCloskey Gymseal...?



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I have used a product called Gymseal on wood floors in the past...now discontinued for the VOC-phobia...discussing it with retailers is like discussing "albums"...feeling like a dinosaur...and getting "use Minwax, it's all the same stuff" and, of course, only wanting to sell what they have.

Thinking that some of you are as prehistoric as I am, I'm hoping you might steer me in the right direction for a direct replacement 

Thank you in advance...Nick (from the good ole days)...

I should add that I read about Duraseal Gymthane...any experiences...? Finishing high traffic stairs...


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Have you researched McClosky's Man-O-War? It's a Marine varnish. 
I've used it on oak thresholds between carpet and tile and under exterior doors. Holds up well. Valspar owns them now but the formula is the same.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Nick; I used Mohawk's solvent based Urethane on my interior, Oak, stair nosings (tiled treads) 10 years ago and they still look like new...never retouched.
I should add that all our dogs, over the years, have made many trips daily up and down them with unclipped nails I might add (all the dogs have been in the 80lb range. That's as good a test of durability as one could devise.)


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Thank you, Gene and Dan...I will look into both products...but you've made it a bit tougher 

A couple of 80 lb dogs with nails vs spar varnish for a sailboat  (I'm a sailor AND I own a couple of dogs) 

You've given me a new direction for thinking...I miss not being able to repeat my experiences with Gym Seal but I certainly don't miss the smell, fumes and cure time. 

Thank you again for the leads...Nick


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Ah, yes, Nick. The fumes. 

I grew up in a family wherein my grandfather was the head custodian of a city school system. He thoroughly refinished his home's oak flooring every ten years or so with Hillyard Gym Seal and Gym Finish! 

I just looked them up to see what products they are offering in these day of strict VOC requirements. Their brochure suggests they have addressed the situation. If you don't find what you are looking for elsewhere you could contact a local custodial supply company and see if they carry the Hillyard products and what they've experienced using them.


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

I use a lot of Pallman water-based floor finish. It works great, dries fast and holds up well. 

I use the 96, you might want to check out the 98, a 2-part system.

Drawback is that it's pretty pricey and you'll have to find a wholesaler since it isn't usually sold at retail outlets.

HTH,
Bill


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Nick; I used Mohawk's solvent based Urethane on my interior, Oak, stair nosings (tiled treads) 10 years ago and they still look like new...never retouched.
> I should add that all our dogs, over the years, have made many trips daily up and down them with unclipped nails I might add (all the dogs have been in the 80lb range. That's as good a test of durability as one could devise.)


Dan...all I can find on Mohawk site is water based polyurethane products (Finish-up)...can you point me closer with a specific product name...? Thanks...Nick


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

##&*&%$!!! They've dropped it from their line-up(?)!
At a guess the VOC bs takes another victim, either that or they're cutting back on their product line due to the economy.
To be fair to them, I'm using waterborne urethane almost exclusively myself.
I guess a _lot_ of folks are carcinophobic these days...


----------

